# Building a 3D background



## AlmightyJay (Nov 3, 2012)

I dont know i this has been asked before because i have just signed up but im currently building my own viv for a beardie and ive decided on a 3D background. I know you can use grout on the background but what about pollyfilla? 

Thanks
Jay


----------



## tomcannon (Jan 2, 2008)

I don't know the ins and outs of polyfilla so can't guarantee anything but once it's cured I can't see it being any different to using grout. If you're sealing it after then it wouldn't matter anyway or if you were worried you could seal it to be safe. Hopefully someone will be along to confirm but I would guess it'll be fine once cured as long as it isn't being submerged at all, which it obviously wont be in a beardy build.

Hope that helps!


----------



## AlmightyJay (Nov 3, 2012)

Yea it will be sealed after and then painted with acryllics. Just dont want an ill beardie


----------



## my_shed (Jan 5, 2011)

Its fine to use but it won't be as hardwearing as grout, you may find your beardies claws damage it

Dave


----------



## my_shed (Jan 5, 2011)

Its fine to use but it won't be as hardwearing as grout, you may find your beardies claws damage it

Dave


----------



## harry136 (Aug 2, 2012)

Personally i wouldnt use it as its too soft when dry.


----------



## Red Cross Knight (Nov 1, 2012)

Site you might want to check out is Lizard care, and fake rock wall landscapes

He has allot of how-tos on all types of landscapes; I'm currently building one for my MHD's using one of his how-2s


----------



## AlmightyJay (Nov 3, 2012)

Wicked. Cheers guys


----------



## Goobs (Nov 20, 2010)

If you're using powdered grout you can make it as thick or thin as you want whereas polyfiller is as it comes. Also you can get coloured grouts which you wouldn't have to paint.


----------



## Red Cross Knight (Nov 1, 2012)

From what I saw its cheaper to buy the white grout and then just get some cheap acrylic paints, you can by them for $2 at the dollar stores here.


----------



## rexob (Sep 1, 2012)

I used sandstone coloured grout on my BD back ground and it looks very good im just starting anothe viv build and will be using the same grout again, i still have loads left from last time.


----------



## gibzy (Sep 5, 2005)

My fake background that i built for my beardies has had 4 layers of grout and the same in varnish. And they have still managed to scratch their way through it back to poly board.... Dont underestimate the power of their claws.


----------



## tomcannon (Jan 2, 2008)

gibzy said:


> My fake background that i built for my beardies has had 4 layers of grout and the same in varnish. And they have still managed to scratch their way through it back to poly board.... Dont underestimate the power of their claws.


I'm shocked by this. Although I think I must have done about 7-8 layers of grout on mine and he hasn't been in there long it isn't showing any signs of being scratched away. Uh oh! Bit worried now!


----------

